# Is depression a sin?



## norad

I emailed a christian ministry with exactly this question. This is the reply I got. What do you think about this? I think these people have never experienced depression and have no clue what they are talking about. I even heard a minister say that chemical imbalances don't exist and depression is simply caused by false thinking. This kind of crap angers me.
Wasn't Paul also depressed in the bible? As far as I remember he himself writes about that there were situations where he wanted to die. But that doesn't fit to their world view where being depressed is a sin...
I think especially christians who suffer from depression have to be very careful who they exposed themselves to because if you end up in a church filled with people who believe stuff like that then it'll not do you any good. 
How exactly does it help you when you're depressed and then someone comes along telling you that it's your fault and that you simply have to change your thoughts?



> Depression is a product of being self-centered rather than being Christ centered. When one is depressed it is because their focus is wrong. Depression is not greater than the word of God. Nothing is for that matter. Remember that whatever you think about you make bigger in your mind. So as you think about yourself, that will become bigger. If you think about God, he will become bigger in your thoughts.
> 
> We need to stay full of God to withstand the pressures of this world. If we don't keep ourselves full of God in our mind, then when tough things happen (and they will), the things will seem bigger than God. On a daily basis, you need to have a thankful heart. Ask the Holy Spirit for something you can thank God about. Start out with the fact that as a believer, you aren't going to hell! How awesome is that! Then start praising God every day, even if you don't feel like it. Praise glorifies God, helps us to keep our focus on Him, and keeps the enemy away.
> 
> Paul tells us in Phil 4:8‑9 what we are to think on. Rom 8:6 tells us to keep our mind full of the word of God, for if we don't we will have destruction. Isa 26:3 tells us if our focus is on God, we will have perfect peace. We have the ability to bring thoughts captive and exchange them for God-thoughts (what the word of God says about us and to us).
> 
> Depression is the result of filling the mind with unbelief. As you exchange your negative thoughts for God-thoughts, you will find that you don't have enough room in your brain to be depressed. There is no depression with the Word of God. There is only life and peace.
> 
> Rom 12:2 tells us to renew our minds to prove the perfect will of God. 2 Cor 10 tells us to cast down anything contrary to the word of God and we can replace the wrong thinking with right thinking. Over and over we are told about keeping our thoughts on God. If we don't do this, we can be destroyed.
> 
> Keep your eyes on the Lord and allow the Holy Spirit to minister to you. If you haven't received the baptism of the Holy Spirit with the evidence of speaking in tongues, you need to do that by simply asking God (Luke 11:13).
> 
> If what you think or say does not line up with the Word of God, then you need to change what you are thinking or saying (Romans 12:2; Rom 8:6). As you renew your mind, your confidence in the Word of God and His promises will increase along with your trust in Him.


----------



## Revenwyn

I think that depression is two-fold. 

1) For some (not all) it is caused by a chemical imbalance in the brain. The person may what to feel happy, may have their eyes fixed on Christ, may be growing in faith in Christ, but still feel down and out because of the chemical imbalance. My husband falls into this category. He is studying to be a preacher but without his depression medicine everything in his life just goes wrong.

2) I firmly believe that depression can also be caused when there is unrepentant sin in a person's life; and I believe that it can affect the believer more than the unbeliever. While as believers all of our sins prior to Christ are forgiven, it is our responsibility to ask God for forgiveness for those we commit after our salvation. The Holy Spirit is there to convict us of unrepentant sin in our lives, and if we ignore it too long the end result is depression. 

3) In Christians, depression can also be caused by believing wrong interpretations of scripture. For instance, Christians who believe that there can come a point where you sin so much that you are no longer saved often become more depressed than those who believe that we are to try NOT to sin, and in that way not abuse God's grace, but still realize that God does forgive. 


So in general, I think that depression in Christians is more than just spiritual and more than just chemical. If there is a chemical imbalance there, medicine should help. But for some that is not the answer. Also for some it may be both, and in those cases addressing the chemical imbalance allows the person to think well enough to address the spiritual issues behind the depression.

I'm not an expert, but this is what I have found while dealing with my husband, at least.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

Our minds are capable of storing an infinite amount of memory and thoughts, so to say that if you fill your mind with God-thoughts, or thoughts about any one particular thing, then your depression will be cured is simply wrong. Latching on to an idea will not cure depression, it can only be cured by tackling the problems which caused it. Maybe the problems some specific people are related to spirituality, but with most people this probably not the case.


----------



## cwt

It isn't a sin. That seems silly to me.


----------



## millenniumman75

Paul - awesome SINGLE dude of the Bible. He was a fisherman who liked to CUSS until he got God-smacked (that kind of smack doesn't hurt, it HEALS). 

Depression is in effect taking on more than we can handle, and becoming overwhelmed. At those times, we cast our burdens on Him and focus on what we can accomplish. Easier said than done, I know, but people in the Bible faced many the same issues as we do - they just didn't have the Internetz......probably a good thing.


----------



## norad

I think that mainstream christianity itself is depressing.
I mean what kind of hope does it offer for sick and suffering people who lost
all perspective in life and simply don't know how it's supposed to go on and how they're supposed to keep functioning in life because of their sickness and depression?
What does christianity have to offer them other than telling them that one day in heaven everything will be okay? How does this help them with there problems here and now?
At least for me this suffering gracefully stuff doesn't work.


----------



## Revenwyn

millenniumman75 said:


> Paul - awesome SINGLE dude of the Bible. He was a fisherman who liked to CUSS until he got God-smacked (that kind of smack doesn't hurt, it HEALS).
> 
> Depression is in effect taking on more than we can handle, and becoming overwhelmed. At those times, we cast our burdens on Him and focus on what we can accomplish. Easier said than done, I know, but people in the Bible faced many the same issues as we do - they just didn't have the Internetz......probably a good thing.


Paul wasn't a fisherman.


----------



## nbtac41

depression is an illness and not a sin


----------



## Glacial

There was a christian teacher who said that some depression is a sin because it is the individual focusing on him or herself and problems, oppose to focusing on god. Incidentally, after each time he would say it, he would discourage anyone to go off their depression meds--I assume this was his disclaimer so he couldn't be sued if someone went off their meds and said he told them to as this was a very tight-knit, cult-like group I was involved in and he knew he had great authority over people and their actions.


----------



## JaneSmith

Depression is not a sin. 
There are 7 deadly sins, those are pretty clear.


----------



## justpassinby

I think depression is a human condition and one that is helped with reading verse and praying. I know when i'm done praying I feel euphoric, when I read verse I feel euphoric and when I think of future in heaven same thing, euphoria. Euphoria is starting to become a natural feeling for me, so for me, reading the Bible and praying has been a cure for my depression. I don't believe depression is a sin.


----------



## CourtneyB

Clinical depression runs through my mother's side of the family. For generations members have had it. It's genetic in some people, a chemical imbalance in others, and brought on by any amount of hardships in the rest. So no, I don't believe it is a sin.


----------



## njodis

I think that a minister telling someone that their depression can be healed by religion is utterly irresponsible.

But what do I know.


----------



## Syndacus

That's almost the same reply I got back from the college ministry I was in, and got kicked out and blacklisted 2 weeks afterwards from all United Methodist Churches in the Southeast USA. All because I was comfortable enough with my church friends at the time to say I was depressed and have been suffering from depression. Apparently my lack of faith in God caused the depression and now that my influence may bring others down they kicked me out. 

And then they wonder why I defaced their building 2 weeks later in a medically induced suicidal rage.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

If it is then i've been a sinner all my life, but then again, i've been a sinner all my life anyway :b
Just toss that rock in the backpack with all the other ones.


----------



## norad

Saving Face said:


> There was a christian teacher who said that some depression is a sin because it is the individual focusing on him or herself and problems, oppose to focusing on god. Incidentally, after each time he would say it, he would discourage anyone to go off their depression meds--I assume this was his disclaimer so he couldn't be sued if someone went off their meds and said he told them to as this was a very tight-knit, cult-like group I was involved in and he knew he had great authority over people and their actions.


What was the name of this minister?

I understand how he thinks. He thinks how could a person possibly be depressed if she believes in an allmighty God who can fix everything? This sounds logical. But the problem is that it doesn't work for everyone the way it supposedly works for him. The one I am talking about claims to not have had a cold or headache in decades. I don't even know if this is true or just a lie. 
Even if it is a reality for him then this still doesn't give him the right to talk so lightly about depression. This is like a male who talks about PMS and says that women shouldn't complain so much about it and just deal with it. You simply cannot do this and talk about things you don't understand or have personally experienced.


----------



## Phoenix Rising

Is diabetes a sin? Is cancer?


----------



## Cheesesteakjimmy

Mother Teresa:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/personal-view/3642383/Mother-Teresas-crisis-of-faith.html

She's also been criticized by not using funds to help people better with improved treatments, because she was overly concerned about how that would be perceived. If that does pan out, then there are problems with even the saints themselves.

But yea, you ask a few priests a question like that expect different answers. You also do realize that there's a wide tradition of Platonism and Aristoleanism with the church, right? That means that priests do also read into stuff like stoicism of Epictetus and Marcus Aerelius' Meditations. Aquinus also had a bromance with Cicero.

So anyway beyond that, I'd recommend reading something beyond just the Bible or asking some random priest on the internet. Science, philosophy, and even the opinions of other priests that have ruminated upon the subject. If the interpretation of Genesis isn't even resolved by any measure, how do you think that "depression is a sin?"

As for myself, iin short no.


----------



## Glacial

norad said:


> What was the name of this minister?


The now infamous, Harold Camping.


----------



## norad

I really can't even comprehend how people could fall for Camping. Some of them must be really pissed now cause they gave up everything and hoped for the end. Boy this has to suck.

@ Cheesesteakjimmy

I'm not catholic so I don't ask priests but it's the same with protestant ministers. They also have many different opinions and interpretations of the bible which is really annoying.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

My depression is mostly due to loneliness. That's cause I crave human interaction and can't have it cause I run away from it due to anxiety.

In some way, it makes sense, I focus to much on people in this world then on God, I shouldn't feel lonely cause God is always with me, and I shouldn't love humans more then God, so.........if i direct all my attention to God, then I would understand i'm not lonely, BUT is this really possible when we live in a social world ?

For me at least, to be able not not crave human contact and direct all my attention to Him I would have to be somewhere in the wild alone and do nothing but to pray all day and try to live without sin.

Does that make any sense ?


----------



## Cheesesteakjimmy

norad said:


> @ Cheesesteakjimmy
> 
> I'm not catholic so I don't ask priests but it's the same with protestant ministers. They also have many different opinions and interpretations of the bible which is really annoying.


It's not just a Catholic thing, Protestants and Anabaptists go along the same turnpike. By "priest" I meant more in the larger sense, and should've mentioned Islam as well. The actual source for a lot of the philosophy for Christians came from men like Ibn Sinna.


----------



## someguy8

JaneSmith said:


> Depression is not a sin.
> There are 7 deadly sins, those are pretty clear.


Depression is considered sloth. Atleast back in olde time it was.


----------



## Glacial

norad said:


> I really can't even comprehend how people could fall for Camping. Some of them must be really pissed now cause they gave up everything and hoped for the end. Boy this has to suck.


I went through a period where I truly believed every word that Camping uttered. He seemed so devoted to the Bible, and only the Bible. He seemed interested in exploring every verse in the Bible, even those topics that would be considered unpopular with what mainstream Christianity taught. At this point in my life, I am no longer a religious person, which is a complete oddity to me considering my past devotion. I just stopped finding comfort in it and did not find the Biblical concepts to be plausible. In addition, it caused my great depression and anxiety. The constant threat of "hell" was just terrifying.


----------



## fredbloggs02

I imagine it a terrible thing to acknowledge depression and God coexisting within a person at once, for an ardent believer. "The word of God is not enough to you?... Impossible". I don't think they necessarily realise how manipulative they're being. Like many passages in the bible, of themselves innocuous and even poetic at times, yet they all feed a whole... And the monster swallows through different teeth.

Whether they are aware of it or not, this arguement preys on guilt. The idea of culpability, of being forever able and compelled to love. Should you one day find yourself lacking the part of you necessary to love; still able, still compelled. It's amazing what people allow for or miss when in love with a hero, they simply never recognise when they're being subtly manipulated. It's sad.


----------



## artynerd

No depression is not a sin. It doesnt make sense to be? Paul was depressed because of what he did in the past. But God told him that hes forgiven and Paul just had to let go and trust in God. The reason why Paul was depressed was because of what he did to the Christians before he became one, so he was feeling guilty and miserable. But God forgave him.

There is something called clinical depression, depressed with no reason.

Depressed because of reason - e.g being lazy so not achieving anything in life, or anything else..

God offers support and so if you trust in him. He'll help you.

But if you dont believe in him, then nothing will work. You have to find your own motivation in life.


----------



## RUFB2327

"Depression is a product of being self-centered rather than being Christ centered"

Stopped reading after this. Some people are really stupid.


----------



## scriabin221

Depression is a chemical imbalance. It's isn't any more a sin than any other illness.


----------



## AnimeV

I'm pretty sure everything is a sin according to the bible


----------



## mcmuffinme

science asserts that depression is very much a biochemical reaction, and thus, is attributable to how our bodies are programmed to react to stress- it is thus not a conscious decision to be clinically depressed. how your body reacts to stress is often highly determinant on our genes, and thus how our mind and body copes with stress is often something we inherit- not a choice! i'm not religious anymore, but if god would punish you for something that is greatly out of your control, well that's just ****ed up.


----------



## Sebald

Of course it is a sin! That's why you should feel guilty for not being grateful to God, the creator. Didn't you know that life is a gift .... or so the story goes. 

Some gift - mindless wars, tsunamis, greedy capitalism, not to mention the rest. Personally, I'll take it one damn day at a time, along with my meds, regardless of what the sky-daddy thinks ...

yours truely

bitter and twisted


----------



## Anxiety75

I don't believe that depression is a sin. It's a disease in most cases. God wants us to find peace of mind despite being depressed. It's only a sin if a person lets depression take over so badly that they forget about their service to God and stop serving him. Paul of the Bible had a 'thorn in the flesh' but God said 'my grace is sufficient for you'. The scriptures also said not to be 'weighed down with the anxieties of life'. It could be a snare. But God is kind so his loving kindness and mercy will help us that we should never give up.


----------



## swanlinnet

In my personal experience depression can seem to descend without any instigation on my part. In other words, depression has, in my past, descended through what seems like no fault of my own. 

An unkind word from somebody or facing an impending calamity all take their toll on human beings and can culminate, if we are not careful, in what we call depression. 

On the other hand, there are many people who have done soemthing terribly wrong who later begin to feel the sting of their own conscience. The prick of a delicate conscious is painful and we cannot run forever. And so this too, if left unchecked, can cause depression.

Even so, all of us are fallible so it is very important to go easy on ourselves. The wise counsel of somebody who is not just a nominal beleiver is the best tonic ever, I've found.


----------



## CuddlesTheKitten

*Christians and Depression*

Not all Christians believe that being depressed or having depression is a sin.

I am a Christian who had clinical depression for many years.

The Bible does not teach that Christians will be immune from the same problems that plague non Christians, which would include mental and emotional health issues.

I have run into Christians who think it's a sin to have depression - if any of them ever suffered depression themselves, they would realize it's not a sin, nor is it due to a character defect.

I saw an online video testimony by a Christian pastor who admitted up until he himself became deeply depressed in his 40s or 50s (he sought psychiatric help and took anti depressant medications), he used to be totally unsympathetic towards Christians who came to him for help with depression, and he was clueless. He had no idea how to help them.

After he went through it himself, he came to realize it is very serious disease, it's not due to a sin the person committed, and you can't just pray about it or read a few Bible verses and be healed of it.

Also, some Christians (who mean well) none-the-less will give out ignorant advice, such as, "Just read your Bible," or "Pray more," "Stop thinking about yourself, think about others more."

Unfortunately, even some Christian counselors believe in this non-effective approach to depression treatment (it's called _Nouthetic _counseling; they basically think using anything outside of the Bible to help or counsel depressed people is worldly, dangerous, satanic, etc. I would avoid such therapists at all costs).

The Bible actually instructs Christians to show empathy for other Christians, not to judge and condemn them in these situations (it says to weep with those who are weeping; to bear one another's burdens, etc).

I also disagree with this view: 
_It's only a sin if a person lets depression take over so badly that they forget about their service to God and stop serving him._​That is begging the question. You cannot expect a depressed person to "serve God" or "serve others" because the disease renders them unable to do so.

In order to love one's neighbor as one's self, one has to love one's self first.

It would be like saying, "The Christian who is in a coma is sinning because he's not out serving people." Well, if the guy is knocked out in a hospital bed, he is *incapable* of serving!

I think God is compassionate about that kind of thing and understands.

It's the same thing with mental health problems such as depression.


----------



## CuddlesTheKitten

millenniumman75 said:


> Paul - awesome SINGLE dude of the Bible. He was a fisherman who liked to CUSS until he got God-smacked (that kind of smack doesn't hurt, it HEALS). .


 I think you mean Peter. Peter worked as a fishermen before spreading the Gospel.

Paul was a tent maker and a scholar.


----------



## matty

Wow, I nearly didnt read this thread but did, I only read what you wrote, and about the first paragraph. Could not get past that. I agree 100%... in the part about why you think about you make bigger, and I think that positive purposeful thoughts make a difference. I also think that what people need to get out of situations is direction, a goal, and purpose in their life. Which is why religion magically is a fix for everything. 

You can find direction, goals and purpose without closing your mind off to the world. Make your own mind up about religion and what makes sense to you. 

I hate religion, I hate it being forced upon people and I hate their closed views and closed thinking. This letter from someone of the church is disgraceful and I hope it is not a common view.


----------



## bestof

*What a luck*

I got this story i am lucky- It is sin as well as punishment of doing good.


----------



## derpresion

thats so stupid :/ how can depresion be a sin? its not your choice to be depressed and who the hell would want to be depressed :/ :/ :/


----------



## Espirito

*Not a sin*

Depression is not a sin but it is a tool of the enemy to keep us in bondage.


----------



## jeanny

derpresion said:


> thats so stupid :/ how can depresion be a sin? its not your choice to be depressed and who the hell would want to be depressed :/ :/ :/


I agree, it's stupid to think that depression is a sin.
You can say the same for jealousy..it's not your choice to be jealous, who would want that...it hurts. Why is that a sin?


----------



## nomoreants

yeah i guess society is not able to live in ..at the same time human interaction is necessary... but u can find like minded pious ppl and socialise with them which is a bit difficult and u need to find them... trust God and try to be urself no matter what only then can u find like minded ppl...Best of luck


----------

